# Can't start my Evinrude 9.9hp



## bobcat_fisherman (Feb 26, 2012)

I posted a few times about my old boat and motor I've been fixing up. Today was the first time I tried starting the motor in probably 3 years. I went and bought a new gas tank and put some fresh fuel/oil in it. After several tries it finally started up. It only ran for about 10 seconds. I was using muffs so I let off the throttle a little bit so it wasn't so loud. That's when it stopped. At that point to avoid pissing my neighbor off I filled up a plastic bucket to run the motor in. I tried over and over with the choke knob at different levels. It wouldn't start back up.

1) Is this an issue with the motor being in water vs having muffs hooked up to it? I wouldn't think so but maybe someone on here knows.

2) Is it an issue with the spark plugs? I put brand new plugs in last weekend.

3) If it started up once and ran for a few seconds the carb should be clean enough to run again, right?

4) If anyone has any other ideas I'd love to hear them. I can't wait to get that thing started up again.






Here is a quick video on me trying to start it. I did this many times. Sorry for the bad angle of the video. I doubt it will help but who knows.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you tried just letting it sit for a bit? You may have flooded it with all your attempts?


----------



## bugkiller (Feb 26, 2012)

I bet the float in the carb is stuck. Alot of times when a motor sits and u use it it will run for a bit but than the float will stick from te carb being dry for so long. When you stored it was there fuel in the carb?? Did you let it run dry with a fuel stabilizer.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Feb 26, 2012)

I ran it out of gas the last time I used it. I pulled the carb later this afternoon and it looked pretty clean. I went to start it after putting everything back together but my fuel bulb got a crack in it. I'll have to go buy a new one now.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 26, 2012)

Should have gone ahead and cleaned the carb while you had it off. You did 80% of a carb cleaning by removing and reinstalling it. It could have sucked up a small piece of varnish or trash and clogged the jet. You could try squirting a small amount of gas directly into the throat of the carb and see if it hit's or starts that way. That should tell you if it's fuel related at least since it wasn't even hitting in the video.


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 26, 2012)

I would take plug out, see if it is wet with fuel. if so you can get tester with light to put on plug wire and plug to see if has spark, or could hold plug (with insulated pliers) against motor while someone pulls it to see if you have spark. 
If no fuel on plug it's carb related issues.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Feb 27, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Should have gone ahead and cleaned the carb while you had it off. You did 80% of a carb cleaning by removing and reinstalling it. It could have sucked up a small piece of varnish or trash and clogged the jet. You could try squirting a small amount of gas directly into the throat of the carb and see if it hit's or starts that way. That should tell you if it's fuel related at least since it wasn't even hitting in the video.



Hi JMichael, I'm a newbie when it comes to outboard motors. I wasn't sure what all is entailed in cleaning the carb. I cleaned it up as best as possible, cleaned out the metal bowl, and the gasket appeared to be good still.


----------



## pipemajor (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Bobcat, So it sat for 3 years. You might have more than a carb issue. I agree that you need to clean the carb jets to make sure varnish didn't plug them. Pull the screen on the fuel pump and make sure it is clean. Pull the plugs and clean the carbon off of them. Re-gap. Check for spark. Having clean plugs that show spark really makes a difference. While you have them out, check your compression (90 to 120), should be the same each cylinder. Check the fuel lines for leaks/cracks, replace as needed. If everything checks out good, Put your gas line on it and pump it up until firm. Make sure the choke is fully closed and try to start it. Remember to turn the handle to the start position (forgot to do that once  ). 
Other problems: If it has sat for 3 years, the water pump impellor is probably bad and should be replaced. Replace it anyway every couple of years. Sitting also will mess up your fuel pump if it is the little diaphragm type. Make it stiff and it will not pump.

I have a 1976 9.9 hp Evinrude that sat for a couple of years and I did everything I just wrote to get it running well again.
Go to - https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson%209.9_15.htm

Cheers :beer:


----------



## benjineer (Mar 2, 2012)

I second everything Pipemajor said. I'll add that if you can get it to crank after pumping on the bulb, but it won't stay running and won't crank unless you pump on it again, then it's likely the stiff fuel pump diaphragm he was referring to.


----------

